# Lister and Rimmer



## Guyver (Feb 14, 2008)

Lister








Rimmer


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

So tiny.. what age are they? They only look about five or six , even , weeks old to me..


----------



## Rattiemommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Aww there so cute


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Oooh, I LOVE Rimmer's facial markings. What does his back look like?


----------



## Guyver (Feb 14, 2008)

thats was when i first got them they ain't that size anymore eating me out of house and home  Rimmer has grey streak down his back


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What cute little ratties!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Red Dwarf, love the names! Two cutiepies!


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Hoorah Red Dwarf fans!

Your rats are cuties.


----------



## sammyratty (Dec 28, 2007)

they're so cute! and i love their names  yay red dwarf!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww such cute little faces. ^_^


----------

